# Taurus 44c Tracker Leather Holster



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Hey gang, can any of you point me to a good leather holster for the Tracer 44c.

I just gotta use some of these animated things. :anim_lol: :buttkick:

Thanks

:smt1099


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Some of the nicest holsters I've been buying lately are from Don Hume out of Oklahoma. Very good holster for the money. I purchased them from Gunners Alley (dot com). I've also bought from Mernickle Holsters (dot com). Mernickle holsters are extremely well made top end holsters; cowboy, duty, concealed carry, etc. They are a little pricey but worth every penny and more. Great people to deal with. :smt023


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Thanks Charlie, I will check them out.

:smt1099


----------

